

Ask HN: can I borrow (or buy?) your Google Glass for a pitch? - Schuback

Hey guys,<p>I'm attending an entrepreneurship program here in the Valley called Draper University (http://draperuniversity.com/) and we have a pitch day June 6th.<p>While here I've developed software to run on Google Glass as my business that I'd like to pitch. However, I do not own a pair myself. I would like to borrow (or buy) your pair so that I can port my existing code in time for my pitch day.<p>My background: electrical and computer engineering, Android dev, web dev. Favorite project: Unix-like OS in C. Aged 21. Canadian if it matters.<p>What can I offer you: I'd love to help hack on your side project(s) for a few days! Open to other creative ideas.<p>Contact: iiJDSii@gmail.com<p>Thanks
======
kondro
Isn't lending/selling a Glass against it's terms of use?

[http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/04/google...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2013/04/google-may-remotely-deactivate-glass-if-you-sell-it-or-
lend-to-a-friend/)

~~~
gesman
If I'd pay $1k for something I no longer need and someone want to buy it - how
much TOS can hold me from selling it?

TOS issuer might not be happy about it, but besides that TOS is as important
to me as a softness of a paper it's printed on.

------
hjdevries
I guess in the end it should not cost more than an Ipad: [http://buy-google-
glass.com](http://buy-google-glass.com)

------
jdale27
Surely Tim Draper can hook you up. And shouldn't you have asked sooner?

